# ypbind-1.11 - errors in /etc/init.d/ypbind scripts???

## mstamat

I just updated my old ypbind to ypbind-1.11 and the /etc/init.d/ypbind script does not seem to be working.  I am getting an error message when ypbind starts:  *Quote:*   

>  You need to setup YP_DOMAIN in /etc/conf.d/ypbind 

  But I have already defined YP_DOMAIN in /etc/conf.d/ypbind.

I think the ypbind script is wrong. Specifically, the first line of the checkconfig() function is:

```

[ -s "$YP_DOMAIN" ] && return 0

```

But -s will check if a file "$YP_DOMAIN" exists and has non-zero length.  Which is not what we want. I think the correct would be:

```

[ "$YP_DOMAIN" != "" ] && return 0

```

Am I right with this, or am I missing something? 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

